# Scratching like crazy??



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Just this morning Havee has begun scratching his body and chewing on his lower body and front legs like crazy. When I brushed him tonight, as I brushed his lower body, his hind legs started moving quickly, as if to scratch. Even if I "comb" through his hair with my nails on his body, his hind legs begin to move in a scratching motion.

We've checked his skin and it doesn't look red anywhere. Over the last week I've been very gradually changing his food to Wellness. Very gradually. Do you think it could be the new food? He's been doing it all day.

What do you think?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It just may be the food. Maybe try eliminating the wellness and see how he does. If it goes away, then it was the food, if not, then you can continue with the food switch and try to eliminate other possibilities - good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I just realized too that he had his first puppy class on saturday and he had a ton of treats that he doesn't normally get. They look like little steaks--
Nature's Recipe soft treats sold only at Pet Smart. They have a TON of ingredients--alot of chemical words. I wonder if it's the treats instead of the food? Wellness is all natural.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It could be the treats too? Also it could be treatments on grass he walked on, etc. Figuring out allergies for pets is as difficult as figuring them out in humans sometime. I would stop one and see if it works, if not, move on to the next. Dora was on wellness and never had any issues with it. She has a very finky stomach and that was the first food I found that she didnt get the runs from.

Amanda


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Generally if he is reacting to the food, they chew on their feet, itch their ears or their face (or all three). But he could have come in contact with somthing that is irritating his body. Check for fleas too, even one flea can cause a skin uproar... Good Luck...O yeah little knots can be irritating too...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

After months of Jassy itching- I finally got him tested for food allergies. Guess what he wasn't allergic to anything he was tested for :frusty: But through trial and error and happening on an article I "think" I figured out he is allergic to FLAX (of course not on the list of tests.) 

I figured this out when Cash came home and they both were eating pro plan. The brands I found without flax are.... Pro plan, Back to Basics, California Naturals lamb and rice PUPPY ONLY, Innova ADULT only, Innova evo (most of the grain free's have no Flax) Some of the Royal Canin breed specific have no flax-- poodle for instance and I think one of their "sensible choice" but I think the sensible choice was taken off the shelf. 

We use Back to Basics at the moment, but now that Cash is going through his finicky stage I have started adding natures variety raw medallions to their food (which does contain flax) and Jas has begun itching again. 

Worth a try. But if Havee had his forst puppy cut- he also could be reacting to shampoo or conditioner or cologne they used. good luck


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

He's scratching so much he's leaving little bits of hair around! I feel so badly for him--I can't stand watching him scratch, I can't imagine how he feels! He scratched, or bitten a couple of mats into his coat!

The flax allergy is interesting...I'll have to check the ingredients of his food and treats--thanks for the info.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

call the vet. my little guy had a beef allergy when he was a puppy, eliminated all beef products. he has environmental allergies, i give him a quarter of a benadryl to help with the symptoms after my vet saw him. i also give him a small spoon of plain yogurt. that's suppose to help as well with the allergies. i also switched him to wellness chicken, the other food had wheat and corn that i think were contributing to the problem. trial and error!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Help with puppy who does not pay attention to commands*

Racquet is now 5 months old and the last week he will not pay any attention o stay, and come. Is anyone else having the same problem.
He is also a major escape artist from the gated area.
Thanks
Racquet's Mom
Elayne


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I called the vet. She said to give him 15mg pediatric benadryl every 8 hrs for 5 days. It works on some dogs and not others. It could be the food or the treats. She said to stop one and see how it goes and that it can take a while for it to settle down. If it doesn't work, he may need a steroid shot to settle him down if it's too much


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I have given my maltese and havanese benadryl before too! Oops, I should have thought of that one! Dora got into an ant pile a month ago and I gave her benadryl just in case she was bitten.

Amanda


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, the benadryl has Really helped with the scratching. He's been doing alot better. 2 more days of it and we'll see how he does w/o it. 

I discontinued the treats and the food. If he seems alright, Ithink I'll reintroduce the Wellness and see how it goes.


----------

